# Amazon now makes TV shows



## Nerds_feather (Feb 19, 2014)

In their quest to compete with Netflix, Amazon has started producing original television series. One of these is comedy Betas--which follows the lives of a few friends in Silicon Valley trying to create a startup. Anyone see this yet? 

If not, here's a review from Variety. 

If so, here's an interview my friend did with the creators.


----------



## BenSt (Mar 23, 2014)

I didn't even know they started doing this!  Interesting, very interesting.  It's remarkable to me that a company that started out selling books now does production...but you know I'm glad as well.  The more production companies that are based through an Internet service, the more variety and opportunity there are for the industry.  I just hope Facebook doesn't start.


----------

